# MISC | Best/Worst Airline Livery?



## Giorgio

omg LOL!
Nok is so wierd...


----------



## Serm

[Gioяgos];10496141 said:


> omg LOL!
> Nok is so wierd...


I agree with this. It looks more cartoon and ugly picture to me. Why shouldn't it be changed to new logo ??


----------



## Epi

By far the best :lol: 










Sorry about the blurryness, I took this picture out of an airplane window.


----------



## Giorgio

lol! That is hilarious


----------



## Bitxofo

Odonto said:


> More of NOK





Epi said:


> By far the best :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the blurryness, I took this picture out of an airplane window.



:rofl::rofl:
Great livery! xDDDD
LOL
:lol:


----------



## miguelon

What about the classic Aeromexico livery,, looks great in the 777 a true silver bullet










Aeroflot, some of the best in the sky


----------



## santobonao

BEST LIVERY:
North American
DELTA AIR LINES









WORST LIVERY

SOUTHWEST HORROR AIR









OTHER GOOD AND WORST
GOOD:
AMERICAN
JETBLUE

WORST
CONTINENTAL* CHANGED IT
US AIRWAYS
AIR TRAN


----------



## Nikom

I love TAP new livery










and TAAG too 










and the Worst,maybe United and Air India


----------



## Serm

*All American Airlines*

All American Airlines such as Delta, Southwest, United Airlines, and more are really the most ugliest in liveries.. They are not attractive to me cuz it is simple and plain !!! Very SUCK:bash: :banana:


----------



## redstone

Odonto said:


> *Thailand 's NOK AIR*
> 
> so cute!! Nok in Thai means Bird


:rofl:

Now that's a hilarious livery!!!


----------



## xXx carlos xXx

best... philippine airlines and cebu pacific..




















worst... southwest


----------



## Andrex

Hey Guys ......... What about Vietnan Airlines Asiana's new livery and also the Avianca's newest livery

You gotta love ...specially the Vietnan one.

As a classic/average livery I like the Iberias', the American's and the Cathay's


----------



## Bitxofo

^^I like Vietnam's new livery!
kay:


----------



## Dubrovnik

*Dubrovnik Airline*

of course :cheers: 

http://www.dubrovnikairline.com/DAWeb/en/Galleryflota/pages/IMG_0129c.htm

http://www.dubrovnikairline.com/DAWeb/poc.html


----------



## TOWERCITY2005

the Best

Emirates Airlines livery has a quality and class to it











and the worst

Egypt Air


----------



## SE9

Amongst others, I like Kenya Airways' livery:

_Kenyan Flag_


----------



## AdamChobits

The best ones for me:

*Very elegant.*









*I like its simplicity*










*NOW, THE WORST FOR ME!!!! It's from Spain, but I don't like it anyway.*


----------



## Fusionist

the better ones..










andthe worse ones..


----------



## DiggerD21

rotten777 said:


> South African Airways


Hey, this photo is shot in Hamburg (to be precise, Lufthansa Wharf at Hamburg Airport). They must have flown in extra for maintenance, because South African Airways doesn't fly from Hamburg.

My favourites from those shown in the thread:
Gulf Air
LAN
Emirates
Korean Air
Alitalia

The worst I've seen: Wizzair (a hungarian low-cost airline). The colour! Argh! Southwest looks good in comparison to them!


----------



## SYDNEYAHOLIC

I HATE Alitalia - it almost scares me!!!

it looks so old and bomby in my opinion. 











I think the livery's I like best are...

Lufthansa (sooo German - so functional and...I don't know - I just love it)










and i also like the special livery's for Qantas


----------



## sjinadasa

Best -

Sri Lankan Airlines-



















Thai Airways-










And Singapore Airlines

Simplicity and elegance FTW


----------



## Serm

*BEST and WORST Livery in each continent*

For me:

SOUTHEAST ASIA
BEST: Thai Airways and Singapore Airlines

Worst: Myanmar Airline and Vietnam Airline

EAST ASIAN 
BEST: Cathay Pacific and Japan Airline

Worst: Air Korjo and Xiamen Airline

European

Best: British Airway and Lufthansa

Worst: Olympia Airline and Ibera

Middle ASIAN
Best: Emirate Airline and Qatar Airways

Worst: Kuwait Airline and Syrian Airlines

Australia
Best: Qantas and New Zealand Airlines

Worst: None

Africa
Best: South Africa Airlines

Worst: I have not view more other airlines for Africa yet.


----------



## lilyayo

My all Time Favourite!! Sahsa And Sol Air



















And The Worst ... Southwest


----------



## urbanfan89

This one personifies the country perfectly:


----------



## Shezan

BEST:

South African
Etihad
Qatar Airways
Kenya Airways
PEople Express (dead)
Kuwait Airways
Gulf Air
Air Namibia
ANA
Royal Jordanian
Asiana (old livery)

WORST:

China Northern
Air France
Lufthansa
IranAir
Aerolineas Argentinas
Asiana (new livery)
Air Zimbabwe
Sudan Airways
...and most of the russian ones except Aeroflot

:cheers:


----------



## world1

worst- kuwait airways
best-hmmmm.........srilankan,gulf air,emirates..


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles

Two of the best airlines livery.


----------



## Kevlargeist

South African Airways have the best-looking livery in my opinion. Worst? Dunno, probably Southwest.


----------



## en1044

just for fun









:nuts:


----------



## Skyprince

Sri Lankan for me :banana:


----------



## ace4

I say the new THAI Airways livery and Singapore Airlines :banana:


----------



## annman

*South African Airliners...*

A lot of mention of SAA (South African Airways), but no pictures... so let a South African oblige! 

SAA in 1982...









SAA in 1985...









Today... very clean with the new SA flag









Now independent subsidiary of SAA, commuter jet, SA Express/SA Airlink...

















Nationwide, recently bankrupt, but being bought within months and hopefully salvaged...

















South Africa's largest low cost carrier... their livery varies in blues/greens/whites... _They love to be funny:nuts:_

































British Airways in South Africa is a domestic airline (bet few knew that), owned partly by BA and South Africa's ComAir...

















1Time... 2nd largest low-cost airline... Screaming RED!!!

















Newest low-cost carrier... Mango... a bit cheezy...

















Rovos Air... small tourist vintage-charter service...








*Flickr/GoogleImages-R.Adams*


----------



## marcusaffleck

My favorite livery 
Best:


----------



## a s i a n a

BEST









Obviously, Asiana.









I really don't understand why not so many people notice this very elegant livery. El Al's livery is simply pretty and beautiful, so sleek and classy.









I don't like green that much but Cathay's livery influenced me to just love the color. The brush stroke tail is great!









Air France. A good livery doesn't mean it has a lot of colors and too much of attractions. For me, this livery just proves simplicity is beautiful.

Runners-Up:
Qantas
Singapore Airlines
Aeroflot


WORST









I must say, they deserve the recognition for the effort of painting the whole aircraft with colors. But this is the worst, and the most over-rated livery ever.

Runners-Up:
Southwest
Ryanair
Northwest (pre-2003)


----------



## WonderlandPark

BEST: No question for me, Avianca










Other nice ones are on MAS, Asiana & Jet Blue are nice

WORST: I HATE the stupid Maharajah-ish windows Air India puts on its planes, wretched. 










The North Korean one is pretty bad, hooters was one of the worst, too


----------



## Guest

Best

British Airways (oozes class)
KLM (stands out and has class at the same time)
Emirates
Virgin Atlantic
Cathay Pacific
Iberia
Easyjet (not everyones cup of tea but their colours are very unique and their planes are easy to spot from the ground)
Aer Lingus
BMI
Flybe
Jet2

Worst

South West
American Airlines
Air France (that tail wing looks like some cheap seventies throw back and the rest of the plane looks like it's still waiting to go to the paint shop)
Alitalia


----------



## Kevlargeist

annman said:


> SAA in 1985...
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/142/352164572_1ba236b219_o.jpg


Looked even better in those colours. But SAL? What does that stand for?

edit//Ah, now I see the small print.  The Afrikaans name.


----------



## Icantthinkofaname

Epi said:


> By far the best :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the blurryness, I took this picture out of an airplane window.


wtf is this, airline for 10 y olds?


----------



## yauguru

*WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT PLUNA'S NEW LIVERY?*


----------



## yauguru

*OLD PLUNA'S LIVERY WAS ALSO AMAZING*

















































AN SPECIAL LIVERY









OLDER ONE










PLUNA'S LIVERY IN THE 80'S WASN'T BAD


















AND THIS 70'S LIVERY WAS VERY UP TO DATE...A BIT SHOCKING THOSE DAYS!!


----------



## urbanfan89

Icantthinkofaname said:


> wtf is this, airline for 10 y olds?


It's a Japanese thing. ANA also had a plane which flies to Beijing painted like a panda.


----------



## en1044




----------



## Harkeb

Best 

















Not the worst, but most disappointing, boring tail design.


----------



## Nikkodemo

I love all liveries!!

KLM:


China Airlines:


But I'm in love forever: Cathay Pacific!!!




Cargo:


The reasons: I love the Cathay's logo, I love that name...


----------



## Nikkodemo

More liveries:

EVA Air:


Air Pacific (Fidji) :


Ocean Airlines:


Saudi Arabian:


----------



## en1044




----------



## icracked

Lion Air








NorthWest Airlines








Japan Airlines








Garuda Indonesia


----------



## melbstud

I DO LIKE THE new QANTAS LIVERY


----------



## faialense

The smoothest livery: White Airways (Portugal)


----------



## Kevlargeist

Air Greenland has one loaded sexy livery as well.


----------



## RawLee

We only have 2 airlines,MALÉV and Wizzair(but no domestic flights)...
MALÉV








Wizzair









I'd say MALÉV looks better a bit...


----------



## skydive

urbanfan89 said:


> This one personifies the country perfectly:


what a hunk of junk :llama:epper:


----------



## Raichen

*Qantas A380*

A380 in Qantas's new livery looks amazing. Here is a link;

http://vaishaksuvarna.blog.com/3203443/


----------



## Raichen

*worst livery*

I happen to catch a Nok Air flight from Phuket to BKK, and this got to be the worst livery I have seen. 

Whats the deal with the painting a beak in the front? I guess its for aircraft safety, to scare of birds during landng and take-off?:lol:











Note that this is not a special livery, all Nok air flights had this stupid looking beaks


----------



## Nikkodemo

Oh, yeah, the A380 looks great:









Well, in this case Air France is "photoshoped"...:lol:


----------



## marcusaffleck




----------



## Giorgio

etihad is by far the best livery IMO. Gold and silky
Olympic is not bad, I kind of like the vintage look since it doesn't look so old just vintage in design.


----------



## annman

*Australia's New International Airline*

V Australia - think it looks very "hip", "now" and "sleek!" Starting SYD-LAX flights this summer (s.hemisphere). Only pic I could find... Seems they've taken the "southern cross" out of Ansett!








_*GoogleImages*_


----------



## Nikkodemo

Ansett, I'll miss you so much....


----------



## Shezan

really love Ansett livery


----------



## Luka

^^ Has it gone bankrupt? I didn’t even know. It had a pretty short life span.


----------



## koresh

Favourites


_Click to enlarge..._




















*
Dislike these Liveries*


----------



## Shezan

Ural Airlines as well is ugly..


----------



## JanG257

all time favourites  

























































































worst..  hno:


----------



## FZM

*Avianca (Colombia): the best airline livery ever!*


----------



## Chrisvenz

My All time favorite

Philippine Airlines


----------



## Chrisvenz

Quite okay.

Cebu Pacific


----------



## Chrisvenz

The two largest Airlines in the Philippines.
Philippine Airlines Livery and Cebu Pacific Air Livery








[


----------



## Chrisvenz

The worst Livery i have ever seen.
Zest Air (former Asian Spirit)


----------



## Timon91

That's horrible hno: It looks very cheap.


----------



## Chrisvenz

I agree, its an LCC in the Philippines. Yeah its totally very cheap. But the livery makes it super duper cheap. Zest comes from the word Zest-o, a juice drink in the Philippines.


----------



## Timon91

That airplane looks like a juice drink


----------



## Chrisvenz

^^ absolutely true. :lol:


----------



## Burberry

Venezuelan carriers livery's


























































































Rutaca's National Football team livery


----------



## Chrisvenz

Nice livery


----------



## Timon91

It's not the worst livery. So far the Zest Air is the worst IMO.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Nikkodemo said:


> I like the Northwest's liveries, specially for cargo version, look at them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last one is special, because the KLM and Northwest logos, appear together.....


These will all be missed (sniff).


----------



## TEHR_IR

BEST= Iran Air,Mahan Air































WORST:Ariana afghan airlines,Tajik Air


----------



## scorpiogenius

Those windows give *Air India* the classic looks!



















Now here is a 'flying fish'!!:nuts::nuts:


----------



## Chrisvenz

^^ freaky fish livery :OMG:


----------



## santobonao

what a fish plane lol


----------



## Chrisvenz

:lol: :colgate:


----------



## Skyprince

Among all I've seen , the best = Etihad & Cathay Pacific

and my least favourites.. almost all mainland Chinese carriers- Air China, China Southern, China Eastern,


----------



## Luka

One the worst unfortunately the national airline of my country Jat Airways 




























Their previous livery was much better


----------



## l fernandes

The Bests:
British Airways(old)
Singapore
and Varig
new:








and the oldest, it was elected the most beautiful livery of the world:


----------



## Shezan

tha actual JAT Livery...OMG :no:


----------



## Saigoneseguy

This is what the best should be:


----------



## KB335ci2

^^
I love the colour.


----------



## LeB-iT

new MEA livery (Lebanese national carrier)


----------



## Rumors

I love planes is that an Air Bus. ^^ :drool:


----------



## Sizter85

That is an A 330, but i'm not sure about the series :bash:

B 777 EVA AIR


----------



## Chrisvenz

^^ i guess its a boeing 777-200.


----------



## Chrisvenz

Rumors said:


> I love planes is that an Air Bus. ^^ :drool:


 its an A330


----------



## Iemand

Give your opinion:

Brussels Airlines









Hewa Bora Airways









Malmo Aviation









VLM









Luxair


















S7


----------



## HelloMoto163

the new livery of air berlin:










the old:








the old one is better IMO


----------



## Albaniaaan

Albania airline


----------



## Luka

I really like the new Lux Air livery and the new Air Berlin livery isn't bad either.


----------



## Thermo

brussels airlines : 





































New?


----------



## Shezan

I do prefer the old Luxair livery


----------



## Chrisvenz

^^ very cute livery. Brusssels


----------



## Rumors

Chrisvenz said:


> its an A330


I was close. Thanks.


----------



## Iemand

Mistral Air (Vatican/Italian)


----------



## KB335ci2

Recent WORST Liveries

*ANA Business Jet* service between Tokyo and Bombay (Mumbai).
The size of the text just seems so disproportionate, and that HUGE blue rhombus towards the front makes it worse. The regular ANA colours are so much better.



*Oman Air*
The graphics are a bit much for this size of aircraft, IMO.


----------



## KB335ci2

I love this one. It looks great on a 757.


Not saying it's the best one out there tho'...


----------



## charlie.fis

*BMI/Monarch*

Best: 


















Worst:


----------



## [email protected]

Definitely a candidate for the worst livery
\/


----------



## bOrN2BwILd

^^ i find it really cute actually


----------



## Noize_320

[email protected] said:


> Definitely a candidate for the worst livery
> \/


agree...its just an NH livery with pokemon characters painted over it...



Timon91 said:


> It's not the worst livery. So far the Zest Air is the worst IMO.


it did look good on their A320s though...


----------



## jcchico

*IN ECUADOR*

TAME


















AEROGAL


















ICARO


----------



## ooppss

I think Airlines in Asia had FANTASTIC liveries, most of them. I love airlines from the Middle East such as *Emirates, Etihad, Qatar Airways & Gulf Ai*r. They are quite classy and royal.
Well, i think those airlines had the best livery. Other than that, SriLankan & Thai are nice too. Nothing beats Air Asia! Air Asia has many special liveries. quite creative.:lol:


----------



## ooppss

North America
BEST: Air Canada, Delta
WORST: Southwest, Frontier, American Airlines etc

Asia
BEST: Emirates, Etihad, Gulf Air, Qatar, SriLankan, Thai, Singapore, Garuda(new), Malaysia, Air Asia, Air India Express n more (Asian Airlines are the best in the world!)
Worst: Philippine Airline, China Southern, JAL, AIR KORYO!

Africa
BEST: South African, Ethiopian, Egyptair
Worst: ............most of them

Oceania
Best: Qantas, Air New Zealand
Worst:....

Europe
BEST: Swiss International, BMI, KLM
worst: Olympic Airlines, Alitalia, Iberia


----------



## Filip

Air Canada.. not only is it painfully elegant but screams CANADA as soon as you see it!


----------



## netaholics13

the new Garuda livery

B-738 NG

















A-332









B-744


----------



## provinciano

The best for me:

Pluna:









Aeromexico:









Varig (a sad end):


----------



## SheLL

I like THY, they have been using same livery for a long time, never change the retro fonts, recently added tulip on body part. Retro/simple and elegant livery imo.


----------



## Archetipo

I like the new Alitalia livery..


----------



## ale26

Best by far!





































New Vancouver 2010 Olympic Livery:


----------



## chimpanzee911

Best liveries:
Vietnam Airlines
Thai International
Delta Airlines


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

I've always loved the simplicity of Qantas' liveries. It isn't "in-your-face", but it is instantly recognisable. So Qantas is my favourite. 

The worst, is probably the livery of Air Force One.


----------



## Face81

Emirates is by far the classiest....


----------



## aranjan

I think India's airlines have some of the best liveries, including Air India, even though it is a terrible airline...

AIR INDIA









AIR INDIA EXPRESS


















JET AIRWAYS








The yellow ribbon just looks great...

KINGFISHER 









SPICEJET - I even like this one, though many may not









Other Airlines 

KLM









Lufthansa









Emirates









Delta - I liked Delta's old livery more









Those are many of my favorites, but there are others,. Here is one of my least favorites, even though unfortunately it may be the best current US airline.

SOUTHWEST


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Is there any you don't like?


----------



## desertpunk

Here in the States, Frontier Airlines probably has the best livery:



















Alaska Airlines does well too:



















But I miss the classics:


----------



## Mr_Dru

*Skyteam*









*Star Alliance*









*Oneworld*


----------



## Airbus_A320

Two very intriguing tails!


----------



## FM 2258

Mr_Dru said:


> *Oneworld*


I like the OneWorld the best. The airline can paint the tail in their own livery, Skyteam and Star Alliance don't allow that. 

Plus my airline of choice is American Airlines so that's another reason why I like OneWorld.


----------



## sasamakan

netaholics13 said:


> the new Garuda livery
> 
> B-738 NG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A-332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B-744


i like this one too :banana:
and the inside too


----------



## b_two

ooppss said:


> North America
> BEST: Air Canada, Delta
> WORST: Southwest, Frontier, American Airlines etc
> 
> Asia
> BEST: Emirates, Etihad, Gulf Air, Qatar, SriLankan, Thai, Singapore, Garuda(new), Malaysia, Air Asia, Air India Express n more (Asian Airlines are the best in the world!)
> *Worst: Philippine Airline,* China Southern*, JAL*, AIR KORYO!
> 
> Africa
> BEST: South African, Ethiopian, Egyptair
> Worst: ............most of them
> 
> Oceania
> Best: Qantas, Air New Zealand
> Worst:....
> 
> Europe
> BEST: Swiss International, BMI, KLM
> worst: Olympic Airlines, Alitalia, Iberia


*philippine airlines*

is it really that bad?










image from jetphotos.net

*japan airlines*

quite nice, too.










image from wordpress


----------



## juand86

Some could say is regionalism but for me Avianca is the best. I just love it


----------



## dmarney

North America
Best- Jetblue, United, Northwest, gone though 
Worst- American, Alaska Airlines

Asia
Best- Asiana, Garuda Indonesia, Viva Macau, Hong Kong Express, Thai, Etihad, Air Arabia, Gulf Air, El Al
Worst- Dragonair, China Eastern, Eva Air

Africa
Best- Kenya Airways, Afriqiyah, Ethiopian, Nigerian Eagle, Arik Air
Worst- Air Senegal, Royal Air Maroc

Europe
Best- Air Greenland, BMI, Novair, Vueling, Finnair, Air Baltic, Skyeurope, gone too 
Worst- Olympic, Bulgaria Air, Air France

Oceania
Best- Virgin Blue+Pacific, Air New Zealand
Worst- Air Niugini, Air Pacific

Central/South Ameica
Best- Avianca, TAM, Aerosur, Mexicana, Interjet, Azul
Worst- Aserca Airlines, Gol Airlines


----------



## tollfreak

^^ and viva macau is also gone now too


----------



## UAE_isthebest

Egyptair new livery is really nice...


----------



## abbypan

Frontier Airlines's animals are interesting.


----------



## abbypan

This one is interesting! :laugh:








http://www.dutchops.com/Photo_big.asp?id=1239


----------



## kutyum

Air Jamaica!!! I love those colors!!!


----------



## Wezza

V Australia's livery is one of the best in the skies IMO:


----------



## Davodavo

The best is Iberia's:


----------



## icracked

Others that I like...
Hawaiian Airlines










Delta Airlines










American Airlines


----------



## just4ivaylo

Bulgaria Air is hardly one of the ugliest ones. You guys are posting some of the best ones actually!


----------



## Feryuc

The new mexicana logo is nice, although the old one had the symbolized eagle with the pyramid on the bottom...


----------



## Paddington

/thread


----------



## rolfo

i'm surprised that nobody has posted spirit of manila yet.


----------



## pwalker

delete


----------



## TheNewYork_er

Lithuanian low-cost carrier. 
Livery and logo evolution: from poor 










to a more decent one.


----------



## Thermo

I found this (proposed) new livery for Brussels Airlines











This is the current livery:


----------



## TheNewYork_er

/\ Reminds Aeroflot new Livery


----------



## zhock2001

never knew spirit of manila ever exists... lol!


----------



## U475 Foxtrot

worst


----------



## fox1




----------



## xelos

Thermo said:


> I found this (proposed) new livery for Brussels Airlines


Strange, Brussels airlines doesn´t fly A340, only A330-300 for long haul.


----------



## Ja-ros

simple and elegant


----------



## cubanito92

why your favoyrite airline use tobe an airline of your country?


----------



## Ja-ros

I have a sentimental attachment to these airlines


----------



## fox1

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2756363768/sizes/o/


----------



## Aenelia

Can't get enough of the new OZ livery, it's just beautiful beyond words !!!


----------



## Shezan

U475 Foxtrot said:


> worst


lovely, IMHO...!

PS did U see the brand new Hawaiian A332?


----------



## Haljackey

Made during the time of decadence.


----------



## icracked

Hawaiian Airlines Boeing 767-300ER with attached winglets









Hawaiian Airlines Airbus A330-200 (the winglet design doesn't work well on the A330-200)


----------



## Haljackey

How bout this one?


----------



## Proud2BVietnamese

Vietnam Airlines - simple yet elegant









According to the airline the lotus flower is a Vietnamise symbolism of respect of ancient culture and traditions, of great resilience to difficulties and of enlightenment and perfection- it is a sacred flower. In selecting this symbolism as a key part of its identity the airline has crafted an ingenious brand identity that will inspire loyalty from the local culture and additionally appeal to consumers abroad. As well as those other connotations the lotus flower is also resplendent of luxury and the exotic to those consumers abroad, and sits well with what is expected from any luxury brand presently.hno:


----------



## just4ivaylo

Ones I like:


----------



## gnzlnho

*BRAND NEW LIVERY!

[AEROLINEAS ARGENTINAS]

Check it out:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1148941*


----------



## Kintoy

*Aeroflot in JFK*


----------



## Kintoy

Finnair and Garuda, in Nagoya


----------



## FISCHERZIN

best singapore airlines
worst aerolineas argentinas ^^


----------



## Metropolist

*TURKISH AIRLINES*










*MANCHESTER UNITED*










*FC BARCELONA*


----------



## Vrooms

*Best*

*Singapore Airlines*









*Emirates*









*Cathay Pacific*









*Virgin Atlantic*









*Thai Airways*









*Worst*

*Malaysia Airlines*









*Valuair*








*
American Airlines*









*Cebu Pacific Air*









*China Eastern*


----------



## ddes

Whoever designed Cathay Pacific's current livery should be given a medal! I remember the times when they used the green and white horizontal striped tail, ugly... and they turned it into something truly amazing.

One of the best modern liveries of all time... along with British Airways' and Aeroflot's.


----------



## ImBoredNow

Some I like which aren't on this page:
Qatar








Korean Air








link: http://www.airplane-pictures.net/image445.html
Thai








South African








Kenya Airways


----------



## FlagshipV

*My top Five:*

Singapore Airlines









Cathay Pacific









Jetstar









Qatar Airways









Qantas









*Bottom three:*

Southwest









Bangkok Airways









Nok Air


----------



## ImBoredNow

Nok looks cool but Southwest is so retro.


----------



## FlagshipV

ddes said:


> Whoever designed Cathay Pacific's current livery should be given a medal! I remember the times when they used the green and white horizontal striped tail, ugly... and they turned it into something truly amazing.
> 
> One of the best modern liveries of all time... along with British Airways' and Aeroflot's.


Agree!! Nice paint brush bird design. The old one is really average.....

Old:









New:









The new is so much more better. The old one looks like the current China Eastern just different colour!!:lol:


----------



## hkskyline

Nok Air is indeed quite cute. From their website :





































Very innovative nose!


----------



## boyerling3

I really don't like Cathay's actually. I don't think it's the worst out there but it just doesn't appeal to me personally. My favorite is probably American Airlines.


----------



## South Axis

I really like the old KLM livery ..


















Modern interpretation..









The famous KLM-blue one ..


----------



## Youngplanner

Best

Skywest (Western Australia)








http://cdn-www.airliners.net/aviation-photos/middle/7/4/0/1525047.jpg

Virgin Blue (without the tacky phone number)








http://cdn-www.airliners.net/aviation-photos/middle/8/9/6/1756698.jpg

Air New Zealand 








http://cdn-www.airliners.net/aviation-photos/middle/8/1/7/1747718.jpg

Worst

bmibaby 








http://cdn-www.airliners.net/aviation-photos/middle/0/2/1/1746120.jpg

Airasia 








http://cdn-www.airliners.net/aviation-photos/middle/1/5/1/1757151.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

^^I think AirAsia's logo looks like Virgins logo.


----------



## Sky Harbor

^^ That's the old logo. The new logo looks like this:


----------



## hkskyline

The ultimate rip-off is Orient Thai (vs. BA).


----------



## Shezan

Nok is really funny :lol:


----------



## Ariesbask

My Best Airlines Livery Only *THAI *Airways


----------



## Benn

*Best *

10. Jet Airways- Nice balance of colors and playful curves at the front









9. JAL J-Bird- Might just be my love of MD-11's, but there is something sharp about that look









8. KLM- Gotta love the powder blue









7. Northwest Landor -I miss those red tails so much, good balance of red, white and grey with a bold blue strip that elongates the look









6. Britsh/BOAC -for me the classiest livery of the always classy British Airways









5. Swissair -Clean, cool, elegant.









4. Thai Airways -Spectacular flowing purple and crisp white, looks a little too white on some of the longer airframes, but otherwise ideal.









3. Qatar Airways -Absolute class, nothing flashy just well put together, Emirates and Etihad could take a lesson inside and out.









2.Air Canada 1960s -Wonderful blend of red, white and polished aluminum, something about the black nose really worked with this scheme.









1.Northwest 1960s -The nose is the only thing I can take points off for this one, the deep blue, bold red, polished aluminum and white with crisp lettering is just about perfect.









<SCRIPT LANGUAGE='JavaScript' SRC="http://www.jetphotos.net/photolink.php?id=6477745" TYPE='text/javascript'></SCRIPT>
(my appologies if there are any copyright issues with this image, tried to use the site's linking tool, but couldn't get it to go)


*Worst*
To keep from really going on the bottom three (does not include ones that are boring, just in my mind horrifically ugly)

3. Japan Air System -I often lament mergers, but this was not a good look









2. Air India -The tail isn't bad geometrically, but the color balance is atrocious and the window framing is at least as bad









1. Southwest -Take your pick from anything Southwest has painted, they are routinely just awful


----------



## Abinash89

^^Are you talking about Air India or Air India Express?


----------



## Benn

Air India, express isn't nearly as bad, not a worst livery ever sort of paint job but it is pretty bad too in my mind


----------



## Azrain98

Nevermind the best livery for me is Malaysia Airlines and the worst is British Airways...


----------



## CxIxMaN

British Airways the worst? what nonsense


----------



## Abinash89

^^You shouldn't criticize one's opinion.Different people have different views.It doesn't mean we go on bashing other's views which we don't like.


----------



## aspirin

I like these:


----------



## MelbourneCity

That qantas a380 in aboriginal colours is a fake! Qantas previously had a 747-400, 747-300 painted in indigenous schemes. A 737-800 remains in a indigenous livery. No A380s owned by qantas have a livery differing from the standard!


----------



## FM 2258

My top 5 favorite liveries:

1. American Airlines
2. British Airways
3. Iberia
4. Avianca
5. ANA


----------



## charmedone

*BEST*
1 Northwest Airlines, always loved this one out of all the livery's they had









2 TWA









3 Valujet, i always liked the cute little smiling cartoon airplane. 









4 British Airways









5 JAL (Japan Airlines) i hate the livery they have now









*WORST* 

1 Iberia, you think that after all these years they could give their logo an updated look 









2 Japan Air System, these colors just don't look good together









3 American Airlines, looks like a flying red bull can, you think after being around for so long they could ditch the shiny sliver look 









4 Finnair, bland and boring with nothing but an oversized logo 









5 Southwest Airlines, too many colors its overkill least this is better then their gold liveries they use to have


----------



## Equario

As it used to be: 










http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=74369&size=large












http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=74372&size=large


----------



## jarkti

For me I hate Virgin Blue (Australia) the red just looks tacky and having your website on the site just make it worse!









ALTHOUGH!
They have rebranded to
Virgin Australia, and I love the new look


----------



## Vrooms

^^Agree. Hated the old one love the new one


----------



## Equario

Agree as well! Love their new one livery.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

SW Business Aviation :









http://www.airliners.net/photo/Unti...17370/L/&sid=407a16aa6b7b971ed4c0e4606c421b6e

S7 - Siberia Airlines :









http://www.airliners.net/photo/S7--...15529/L/&sid=9ff90d2c8049be70d250a337cb7c5900


----------



## Tyco75

Very interesting thread.


----------



## xing lin

Delta Airlines Widget








http://forums.jetcareers.com/threads/northwest-four-two-delta-colors.78903/


----------



## IlhamBXT

For Me I like Garuda Indonesia Livery,ANA,Qantas,Surinam Airways,Vietnam Airlines,Pelita Air Service and Citilink 

*1.Garuda Indonesia*








source:http://cdn-www.airliners.net/aviation-photos/photos/3/5/2/2224253.jpg

*2.Citilink*
Old Livery 










New Livery








source:http://cdn-www.airliners.net/aviation-photos/photos/9/4/8/2200849.jpg

*3.Surinam Airways *









source:http://cdn-www.airliners.net/aviation-photos/photos/9/2/8/2173829.jpg

*4.ANA*









source:http://cdn-www.airliners.net/aviation-photos/photos/8/6/8/2226868.jpg

*5.Qantas*








source:http://cdn-www.airliners.net/aviation-photos/photos/2/4/1/2226142.jpg

*6.Pelita Air Service *








source:http://cdn-www.airliners.net/aviation-photos/photos/3/3/9/2196933.jpg


*7.Vietnam Airlines*









8.Nok Air 








source:http://cdn-www.airliners.net/aviation-photos/photos/3/4/6/2222643.jpg


----------



## MEXLZC

*BEST LIVERY*








*WORST LIVERY*


----------



## isaidso

I perused a few pages and my favourite is FedEx. Others that stand out: QANTAS, Emirates, KLM, Air France, and Porter.


----------



## Gadiri

IlhamBXT said:


> 8.Nok Air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source:http://cdn-www.airliners.net/aviation-photos/photos/3/4/6/2222643.jpg


Nok Air liveries are very original !



http://www.planespotters.net/Aviation_Photos/photo.show?id=364784


----------



## Gadiri

ICE high speed train of Deutch Bahn by TUIFLY.



http://www.airportal.hu/ap/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=11515


----------



## Gadiri

TUIFLY sweets deliveries. :cheers:





http://www.airportal.hu/ap/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=11515&st=0&sk=t&sd=a


----------



## Gadiri

http://www.airportal.hu/ap/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=11515&st=0&sk=t&sd=a


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Nok Air's liveries indeed are very original that you might not see the same paint job on each of its aircraft. However, has anyone noticed that *Frontier Airlines*' tails have distinct tail liveries too? Let me post after I hear your opinions first.


----------



## Tyco75

I don't like new American Airlines livery, Alaska and Southwest.


----------



## Space Invader

Is there a thread for special liveries?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Space Invader said:


> Is there a thread for special liveries?


I don't know. Want me to create one? I'll need to find a computer to start it all up, though.


----------



## Space Invader

^^ Thank you, I just created it.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Space Invader said:


> ^^ Thank you, I just created it.


Awesome. Link? I'm on my phone, that's why...


----------



## Space Invader

here : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600661

Feel free to post your favorites when you can.


----------



## PIA777

Some of my favorites


----------



## okach1

Favs :banana:

*Alaska*









*KLM*









*Aeroflot*









*Frontier* 









*Yakutia*









*American* :cheers: nice new livery


----------



## agbqto

say goodbye to this stilish livery... TACA airlines (central america) is merging with AVIANCA (colombia)... a total shame...


I'll post the evolution of TACA and then the new merged airline, it will keep AVIANCA name but a new livery. Here I go:

*EARLIER:*


































*CONTEMPORARY*:






































*ACTUAL*: combines the last two...














































































































and this is what they said they'll do:


















i wanna cry......


----------



## ramcartney

Liveries of Airline in the Philippines.

1. Cebu Pacific Air









2. Philippine Airlines









3. AirPhil Express (Now PAL EXPRESS. Use's Philippine Airlines Livery)









4. Zest Airways









5. SEAIR (South East Asian Airways. Now Tiger Airways Philippines)


----------



## Giorgio

I love the Etihad livery. The gold and the silk look on the fuse is beautiful and looks upmarket.
Also the new Virgin Australia looks very crisp and elegant. 


Virgin Australia 777 by SBGrad, on Flickr


----------



## bongo-anders

The best livery that Denmark has to offer.


----------



## bozenBDJ

agbqto said:


> say goodbye to this stilish livery... TACA airlines (central america) is merging with AVIANCA (colombia)... a total shame...
> 
> 
> I'll post the evolution of TACA and then the new merged airline, it will keep AVIANCA name but a new livery. Here I go:
> 
> *EARLIER:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CONTEMPORARY*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ACTUAL*: combines the last two...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is what they said they'll do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *i wanna cry...*...


Me to :dead:


----------



## Сталин

Old Finnair's livery. Its classic and recognizable, and way better than the current livery. It's one of the best from the old times the way I see it.










http://jetphotos.net/viewphoto.php?id=225107&nseq=75










http://jetphotos.net/viewphoto.php?id=5879069&nseq=78










http://jetphotos.net/viewphoto.php?id=91338&nseq=80


----------



## MP04

*Air Costa (India)*


----------



## Black Watch

British Airways 'Landor'
1984 - 2003

Boeing 747









Boeing 737









Boeing 777









Boeing 757









Lockheed L-1011 TriStar









Concorde


----------



## Turbosnail

Worst airline I have been on is China Southern - easily.

They do not clean the cabins properly and I had a piece of fruit dried to my seat buckle to accompany the dried coffee splashed up the seat in front of me. 

Also, rude stewardesses, no customer service - shockingly shite food (and I have been brought up to eat everything that is put in front of me) and lack of entertainment on long haul flights, i.e. a shared cabinTV which was broken.

Also tarmac boarding in China as well as subcontracting check in staff in Europe who give incorrect Visa advice. They cost me $5,000 with their visa **** up.


----------



## irfan.liu

*Garuda Indonesia*



ARTALENT_art said:


> GA, T2 Soekarno - Hatta by artalentalle_picture, on Flickr
> 
> 
> GA, T2 Soekarno - Hatta by artalentalle_picture, on Flickr
> 
> 
> GA, T2 Soekarno - Hatta by artalentalle_picture, on Flickr


----------



## MP04

*Spicejet ( india )*


----------



## melrocks50

Air Canada is one of my favourites.


----------



## melrocks50

Least favourites









The old livery was timeless/classic.

This one just looks cheap and definitely not worthy of a national carrier.










Can't stand the window frames.










Old fashioned.


----------



## Noodles7

The A350 MSN2 prototype livery is great: 

rsz_airbusa350newlook by http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## irrational_pi

Those airline liveries you claimed to be the worst seem pretty decent compared to this horrid eyesore! hno:hno:hno:










I wonder if the designer only used something like MS Paint, just drag and drop the elements here-and-there, selecting tacky fonts randomly and voilà! :nuts::nuts::nuts:

Although the original livery is one of the best, just simple and fresh










Here are some others, three of the best in Indonesia

The defunct Adam Air









The green and fresh Citilink, subsidiary of Garuda Indonesia (notice the resemblance)









Batik Air, subsidiary of Lion Group (although I don't really like the "Batik" font)


----------



## fbeavis

The Air Zimbabwe pics that were posted in this thread remind me of the Houston Astros uniforms from the 70's











Oh and Nok Air wins for best livery.


----------



## Avangard-55

Best:

Aeroflot
KLM
FedEx


Good:

Lufthansa
AeroMexico
S7 (I really liked the old Sibir-livery. Maybe someone has good pictures. But I think nearly all Tu-154 were looking good, no matter what livery.)
Garuda Indonesia
Korean Air
Air Koryo (I really like them. Looks so oldschool)
RusLine
Alaska (interesting)


Worst:

Balkan Holiday
Dubrovnik Airline
Southwest
TAP Portugal
Globus


----------



## aleksandar_s

^ I completely agree with Dubrovnik Airline. It looks like they had someone with zero experience create the livery. In my opinion, it would have looked better just plain white, with nothing but the registration. 










I also can't stand to look at the old JAT airway's livery. I am glad that this livery and the Dubrovnik Airline livery are now long gone. 









Now when it comes to the best livery, I might be a bit partial to Air Serbia.


----------



## Avangard-55

That's really good!


----------



## BNE01

Love Finnair's livery:








(http://www.underconsideration.com/brandnew/archives/finnair_now_with_more_fin.php#.VKShMyuUdS0)

Simplicity at its best.


----------



## Guajiro1

I like Aerolineas Argentinas' current livery


----------



## Qtya

American's new livery on the Dreamliner is just freakin awesome... :drool:



Woodys Aeroimages said:


> N800AN returning to PAE after it's first flight via MWH.
> 
> N800AN American Airlines Boeing 787-8 Dreamliner - C/N 40618 / LN 241 by Woodys Aeroimages, on Flickr
> 
> N800AN American Airlines Boeing 787-8 Dreamliner - C/N 40618 / LN 241 by Woodys Aeroimages, on Flickr


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Iberia is the worst, and Emirates is currently my favorite.


----------



## Silly_Walks

I love the new livery with the "dolphin twist" for some KLM aircraft:









Source: AviaView - http://www.aviaview.nl/portfolio_item/klm-fokker-70-revised-livery/









Source: KLM - https://blog.klm.com/am-i-the-only-one-who-sees-a-dolphin-here/









Source KLM - https://twitter.com/klm/status/461188332395839489


----------



## ulrico

pic from aerointernational.de


----------



## diablo234

I have always been partial to the livery on Alaska Airlines and Hawaiian Airlines planes.


----------



## Manazir

^^

I wonder why Russian Post operates an aircraft... haven't seen any other Postal services in the world having an airplane (not counting DHL/FedEx and/or helicopters)


----------



## Avangard-55

Look how big Russia is. 

US Post had also planes at the past. Now I think it's just outsourced.
And DHL is part of the Post. So they are also flying for them.


----------



## kunming tiger

Good thread, there is something to be said for airline livery , at least the eye catching ones.


----------



## TallBox

I really liked the gold-tinged pearl fuselage colour of Etihad (and I liked their old livery overall):









The text font on the fuselage of Finnair:









The tailfin of Gulf Air:









A combination of all those would be awesome :cheers:


----------



## Blackhavvk

Some from Russia
Red wings








Saravia








Rossiya


----------



## LdnrSE

I miss the dolphin livery flying overhead into Heathrow














These two are my current non-Euro white favourites:






















Can't believe I forgot about this patriotic one from Loganair


----------



## QalzimCity

Best ones:
Etihad
Royal Jordanian
Qatar Airways
Al Jaber 
Aerolineas Argentinas
Aeroflot
Vietnam Airlines
New Zealand
American Airlines
Air Asia
Oman Air
Fiji Airways

Worst:
Urghhh.... too many that sometimes I felt the need to force my eyes to look at a lemon after seeing them just for the sake of cleansing up for example aerlingus above


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Manazir said:


> ^^
> 
> I wonder why Russian Post operates an aircraft... haven't seen any other Postal services in the world having an airplane (not counting DHL/FedEx and/or helicopters)


China also has its own postal airline, aptly named China Postal Airlines. Such airlines exist to bring mail and traditional cargo around.


----------



## webeagle12

__
https://flic.kr/p/bEoHh3

Malaysia Airlines Hibiscus Livery


----------



## mrsmartman

Who started the Eurowhite paint scheme that all airlines use today? - TravelUpdate


Today's airlines often paint their aircraft in predominantly all white, which is known as Eurowhite in the industry. Who started this popular trend?




travelupdate.com


----------



## mrsmartman




----------

